# E-Collars/Goose Decoys/Layout Blind



## Surf n turf (Oct 27, 2008)

Tri-Tronics upland special G3 two dog collar system and Boyt gun dog bag. This is not the G3 expandable it will only run the two collars it came with. Everything is in working order and includes all necessary chargers for collars and remote. The battery on the orange collar has some cosmetic damage due to a pup chewing on it, however it works just fine and can easily be replaced through tri-tronics. 
In addition to the collar system is a boyt gun dog bag. Bag is designed for bird dog training and has the appropriate compartments to hold all related gear. 
Collars are 200, collars and bag 240









3 Dozen brand new, never been used Avery fully flocked shells. Each dozen is a harvester pack. 
165 a dozen or 475 for all three dozen.










Brand new Tanglefree dead zone blind with snow cover. 
225 with snow cover.


----------



## Wingwoman (Aug 31, 2015)

Collars still available?


----------

